# Charge Air Cooler Freeze Up



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

You could remove it and drain it yourself for free.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You could try running a minimal grille cover and monitor your coolant temps

If you were to switch over to an aftermarket or Trax style intercooler you could run a cooler cover with little to no side effects, both of these options are expensive/potentially complex.


----------



## SAThomson (Feb 19, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> You could try running a minimal grille cover and monitor your coolant temps
> 
> If you were to switch over to an aftermarket or Trax style intercooler you could run a cooler cover with little to no side effects, both of these options are expensive/potentially complex.


I did put grill inserts on the front to help shield it there as best I could. I was hoping to have a cheaper option since I just put in a new turbo and oil cooler. But thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## SAThomson (Feb 19, 2021)

JLL said:


> You could remove it and drain it yourself for free.


Honestly, I work out of town and don't have anywhere like a heated garage to do it out of the cold, plus I was hoping for a more permanent solution that didn't require me to pull it apart on a regular basis. But you are right.


----------

